# Always check your nuts



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am always careful when preparing for a journey, never had a serious problem with the RV. until now, I had 6 new tyres fitted before I left for Spain and trusted a tyre company to fit them.
We got about 700 miles and the rear right wheels came loose, 6 of the 8 bolts sheared and the wheel holes elongated, had to be recovered to a garage and a long wait for parts to arrive from USA.
Sat in a seedy Hotel on the coast awaiting a phone call.


Don't trust anyone

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

This is what a €1000 recovery looks like


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope you have at least recovery insurance. Hope you get it all sorted quickly and cheaply. I bet there are very very very few people who check their wheel nuts after 100 or so miles after tyre changes.
Thanks for the reminder.

Good Luck.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wheels*

The rear twin wheels should always be checked and tightened after 200-250 miles.

This is very important as you have found out.

Glad you are safe and well.

TM


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

But who does ? tyre depots and garages introduced it to cover their backs.

Year before last I removed all my wheels to service vehicle and then did 10,000 miles around Europe and north Africa and didn't check or loose any wheels and drove on some of the worst roads I have ever seen.

Loddy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still have the RV dual wheel socket to remove the outer hex nut and inner square stud.
But I think it's really for the 22.5" wheels.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

loddy said:


> But who does ? tyre depots and garages introduced it to cover their backs.
> 
> Year before last I removed all my wheels to service vehicle and then did 10,000 miles around Europe and north Africa and didn't check or loose any wheels and drove on some of the worst roads I have ever seen.
> 
> Loddy


I do and I carry a torque wrench.
I also had a truck super single come loose, broke 3 studs and elongated all of the holes.
Lesson learned


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It happened to me a few years ago coming back from Spain . . got 30 miles from Denia & it felt [to me anyway] like rear wheel bearings gone - got low-loaded to Fiat agent,waited half the day for them to check it out & they found 4 of the wheel nuts loose . . silly me, I didn't think it was something so simple - now I ALWAYS check my nuts when we stop every couple hundred miles whilst waiting for the tea to brew . . better safe than sorry !


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Me to*

Hi,

I check my wheel nuts on a regular basis, torque wrench is always in the van - I also rotate the spare with the fronts every 1000 miles or so

Good Luck Ray


----------

